# Just a Note....



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Just a brief note that I have finished up some bits and pieces about cante flamenco in the Articles section, and would welcome anybody's comments, corrections, suggestions for improvement, etc.

Thank You in Advance.....


----------

